# Pricing Rhinestone Business



## BeDazzle (Jan 1, 2012)

Recently, my business partner left to raise grandchildren and I do not have the creativity to continue the rhinestone business.
My question is, how to I price it to sell? We have purchased about $10K in rhinestones and have a lot left, as well as the equipment.
How do I know what value to give to the rhinestones remaining?
Everything is from Ioline. Do I weigh them? I can't count them!
Advice?
Thanks
Cath


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, Cathy that is the best way to figure out how much you have. Most of the rhinestones you buy are actually sold by weight and not actually counted.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

You should look at invoices to match up as much as you can, then use weight to estimate stone prices.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

if you have a nice digital scale weigh out 144 (gross). this measurement will be the same for all your stones .Now weigh your stones and divide it by that number. this should tell you how many gross is in each bag.


----------



## nycmerch (Mar 29, 2009)

Leg cramps said:


> if you have a nice digital scale weigh out 144 (gross). this measurement will be the same for all your stones .Now weigh your stones and divide it by that number. this should tell you how many gross is in each bag.


That is not accurate. Some of the chinese stones may weigh the same.. but most korean, Machine Cut and Higher end stones have different weights based on colors. While the difference may be miniscule... there is a difference 

With that said... let me know what you have and what your looking to sell it for. You can PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## JLColeman (Aug 8, 2013)

What equipment are you selling - I am starting in the business and looking for used equipment. Please let me know


----------

